# Passbook & Cineplex Question



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone used this Passbook app with cineplex?

I purchased my movie tickets online at cineplex.com I even created an account thinking it would help. In the checkout process I selected Mobile checkout thinking that was the way to go. All I got so far is an email with a pdf attached saying these are not your tickets just a Booking ID.

WTF?

So can anyone help me here how do I get those tickets into Passbook?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you have the Cineplex iOS app? Pretty sure you need that to get the tickets in Passbook.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I do. I purchased my tickets online though. I don't see any place to sign in on the app to link my tickets.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> I do. I purchased my tickets online though. I don't see any place to sign in on the app to link my tickets.


I think you login with your SCENE card. Under "More", there's an option to display tickets.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

John Clay said:


> I think you login with your SCENE card. Under "More", there's an option to display tickets.


Well that's great I don't have a scene card. I don't want another card in my wallet. Crap. You would think they could explain it better to you. There is no where a mention on the Cineplex app about Passbook. Arrgghghghg


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Well that's great I don't have a scene card. I don't want another card in my wallet. Crap.


I don't carry it - I just keep it in Passbook.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

To have cineplex tickets show up in passbook you have to purchase them through the iOS app. 

For the most part that isn't bad. The problem comes with the IMAX movies where you can pick your seat. The iOS app is unable to allow for seat picking so you will get the best available.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mjollymo said:


> To have cineplex tickets show up in passbook you have to purchase them through the iOS app.


Well that's silly.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mjollymo said:


> To have cineplex tickets show up in passbook you have to purchase them through the iOS app.
> 
> For the most part that isn't bad. The problem comes with the IMAX movies where you can pick your seat. The iOS app is unable to allow for seat picking so you will get the best available.


That is so stupid. As that was the whole point of me registering online. I purchased tickets to watch the Hobbit in the High Frame Rate (48fps) and UltraAvx IMAX.

Crappy experience purchasing tickets but should (hope is always my strategy) be an awesome movie experience.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Passbook is sort of useless still with cineplex until you don't need physical tickets... You still need to scan your phone when you arrive to get physical tickets.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> Passbook is sort of useless still with cineplex until you don't need physical tickets... You still need to scan your phone when you arrive to get physical tickets.


Which is fine just didn't want to print out my tickets and waste paper.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I used Passbook at the Cineplex recently. I don't see it as a big issue. There are no lineups at the mobile phone scanners. Easy peasy. In the past I printed my own ticket at home but using Passbook is way more convenient. We decided during dinner before the movie what we wanted to watch and I bought my tickets right at the restaurant.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dona83 said:


> I used Passbook at the Cineplex recently. I don't see it as a big issue. There are no lineups at the mobile phone scanners. Easy peasy. In the past I printed my own ticket at home but using Passbook is way more convenient. We decided during dinner before the movie what we wanted to watch and I bought my tickets right at the restaurant.


So you have a Scene card? And are you able to use it with pick seating?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I do have a Scene card, I leave the physical one at home. And it was a general admission seat, I haven't tried booking a VIP or UltraAVX seat yet.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

until one can actually go inside passbook and buy tickets without having to have this card or that card and without having to download a separate app for each company.. I'll have to say it's useless.. mostly.


----------



## a0rez (May 13, 2005)

I bought general admission tickets to see the Hobbit last night from my phone and the tickets went into passbook. It was fairly painless. When I got to the theatre though to use the phone scanner, I hit a snag. I have the Lunatik case on my 4s and no matter which way I oriented or held at any angle, my phone would not be scanned. I'm assuming it's because of the extra bulk of the case. In the end, I had to type in my verification code. It wasn't bad, but not ideal. So those of us with cases might have an issue with the scanners at the theatres.

I'm with MacUnited, I can't wait until the ticket takers get hand held scanners for admitting patrons. No paper, no fuss.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

a0rez said:


> ...I hit a snag. I have the Lunatik case on my 4s and no matter which way I oriented or held at any angle, my phone would not be scanned.


In my experience, turning up the brightness on my iPhone made the difference. (Too) low brightness and maybe screen protectors may fail at scanning.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

mjollymo said:


> To have cineplex tickets show up in passbook you have to purchase them through the iOS app.
> 
> For the most part that isn't bad. The problem comes with the IMAX movies where you can pick your seat. The iOS app is unable to allow for seat picking so you will get the best available.


it worked perfectly fine for me. i was able to select my seats, although the interface was horribly small and I had a hard time clicking the exact seat I was going for. Showed up and used their scanner, and it printed me my tix.

i thought it was really convenient.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

When you go into Passbook, the screen automatically goes to full brightness.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

bouche said:


> it worked perfectly fine for me. i was able to select my seats, although the interface was horribly small and I had a hard time clicking the exact seat I was going for. Showed up and used their scanner, and it printed me my tix.
> 
> i thought it was really convenient.


Oh nice. I didn't realize they updated the app to allow for seat selection. Just went in to try it out. That is a very welcome addition as most movies I go to see are in IMAX or ultra avx.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I guess I didn't need Passbook and now don't really know what you need it for. Another app you can't get rid of really. Just took the email Cineplex sent me with a barcode for a Booking ID and placed it under scanner and boom tickets get printed.

By the way the HFR (High Frame Rate) aka. 48fps is awesome in The Hobbit. The level of detail you see is just amazing. This is the best 3D movie I have ever seen. Peter Jackson uses the 3D to show depth instead of trying to make it look like things are flying at you. But the HFR is wow. I would like to see if without 3D and see what the detail looks like but this is what true HD is.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Scene card for concession stand purchases! You get 10% off plus Scene points on select combos.


----------

